# Jigsaws



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone any experience of the new generation of jigsaws and would like to do a comparison between them and the traditional type?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I had an old craftsman (about 20 yrs) that my dad left with the rest of his tools and about six months ago I picked up a 1 year old DeWalt off of craigs list and the only comparison I can make is I don't use the craftsman any more and won't. I figure that is a signifigant difference. I don't know if that is what you mean or not.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

The new ones seem to incorporate an oscillating feature, apart from other improvements and I was interested to know whether this was found to be worthwhile.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't swap my 25 year old industrial Bosch for anything, that's all.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Peter

I just had to reply. I used to have both Craftsman and old Black and Decker jigsaws. I bought two years ago the BOSCH 1590 EVS jigsaw and that is just uncomparable to the old type. It cuts through wood like butter. Mine has a blower, that clears the way a bit, if you are cutting on a line. It is such a superior jigsaw compared to the old type!

Best wishes to you in Croatia!

~Julie~


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have an old light blue industrial Bosch that has a pendulum action, speed control and with the correct blade will cut almost anything really well.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an old Bosch 1584VS, (639 barrel grip series) which I've owned since 87 I think. My Skill died while I was cutting an opening in a new countertop for one of those new flat top induction stove tops.

I've used it for pretty much anything you can think of, even clamped it upside down once and used it like a scroll saw. Once I got my hands on a barrel grip saw I couldn't ever go back to a handle type.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a craftsmen that's about 5-6yrs old. A handy little tool, works like a charm with only 1 exception. It's head will rotate 360*, allowing you the hold the base still and make your cuts by turning the head. Sometimes, when cutting a straight line... forget it. You need to use both hands to guide the thing. I don't use it that much. I'll use my zawsaw first.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

+1 on the Bosch 1590.
No comparison with the old whatsizname.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

My Bosch that I have already mentioned, is not a Bosch but an Hitachi, sorry for the mislead, is like Mike's, has variable electronic speed control, variable pendulum action, blows the dust from the cut, can cut at any angle and has been used for crosscutting and ripping up to 50mm thickness timber quite regularly in the past


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I use a $25.00 Wallmart B&D jig saw and its never failed to do the job. I've cut every thing from 1/8" thick aluminum to 3/4" marine grade plywood doubled up to 1.5" thick with it. Its not the best on the market by any means at all but I am happy with it. I find its all about the user and the blade as long as the motor holds up.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I bought a Jobmate about 5 years ago for $20 and it has never failed to cut what I wanted. It IS a bit underpowered, but if I take my time it will cut. But, you truly do get what you pay for so I am looking for a better one.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i had craftsman and b&d both and both did the job. when i replace one, i have given the older one to one of my kids as a jigsaw is so handy for anyone. somehow about a year ago i ended up with some store credit at hd and i looked for something to use it on. i got a dewalt 18 volt jigsaw. 

i really enjoy it and if i need to take it somewhere i charge up both batteries and take off.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Well I thought my old ones were okay too, until I got the new one. The difference is like night and day, but if you don't know it, you don't know what you are missing!

~Julie~


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll check it out soon enough. 
Bigger fish to fry right now though. Got to focus on the new/used saw and router so I can get the monster in laws house in order. 

Damn carpenter ants ! Damn monster in laws !


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

My first B&D was rubbish. It would not cut perpendicular or accuratly. My Bosch 1581.7 has never let me down.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Working on Bosch No. 4*

Decades ago, when I started woodworking, I bought my first jig saw. It was a Black and Decker. Ours was a love-hate relationship: I loved it because I could cut curves and such; I hated it because it couldn't follow a line worth a darn, always gave me beveled cuts and ate blades. As such, I decided to "upgrade" and bought an alleged commercial version of a B&D. It as touted as having ball bearings. It did, if you call the end result of drilling a hole through a brass ball a ball bearing. I came to know this because it died within six months. Bummer was I spent a lot of nickles on it, compared to my first "disposable" B&D, which had hours more time on it and which was still kicking (I finally sold it in a garage sale).

After buying a few name brand mistakes, each of which didn't make it past warranty and none of which gave me a quality cut, I bit the bullet and spent around $170.00 on my first Bosch (somewhere around 1990). It was a barrel unit, because that was all the retailer had available. Blades had to be changed by running a screw driver down the head. I finally sold it to my brother and he's still using it.

Like I said, I bought the barrel because it was the only one they had available. Now I won't own anything but. I like the control (lower center of gravity/closer to the work). In fact, I had a buddy pick a new one up for me when I was rebuilding my shop. He brought back a "D" handle. I used it for a few months, then gave it to another friend, who is using it somewhere in Alaska. I had become too used to barrel units.

The replacement for the "D" handle was one of Bosch's first offerings for tool-less blade changes. I think it vibrated a bit more than my first Bosch, but I was back in the saddle, nonetheless.

A couple years ago, on a whim, I bought Bosch's latest barrel for my shop and delegated a spot in my work van for the one it replaced. The latest Bosch is a significant improvement over all its predecessors. Flip a lever and the blade jumps out. Flip another lever and you can switch angle of cuts. It also has more power and less vibration (I really was surprised at how smooth it ran). Like its predecessors, you can throw it in orbit mode and plow through 2x's, or whatever. Of course, you can adjust the speed of the strokes, or choose the amount the blade orbits (this really makes a huge difference when cutting some materials, since some cut better with chips cleared and others do better with constant contact.

I actually use my Bosch for precision cuts. If you take your time on the cut, a machinist's square won't reveal air/light, even on 2x's (the blade is less prone to wandering out). This is mostly due to the blade back-ups (e.g, bearings and/or rub blocks, without which band saws would be a joke).

On blades, I used to go through them like they were going out of style. Then I started using Bosch's bayonet blades. The only ones I broke, over a period of about seven years, lost when I cut the top out of a fifty-five gallon drum. Since then, I've broken several wood cutting blades too, but they were certain models and I shudder to think how many of the old type I would have lost. Too, Festool, Milwalkee, DeWalt and most all other jig saw manufacturers use Bosch's blade design and other innovations.

Impressed as I am with my Bosch, the Festool gets even better ratings (vibration, etc.). That's hard for me to imagine because that would make it nothing less than a remarkable tool. However, after having played with a few Festool offerings, I can believe it possible I would note the difference in, at least, vibration during cuts.

I've never dabbled with Milwalkee's, DeWalts or anyone elses orbiting saws, but suspect they, also, are a far cry from the B&D's and Craftsman jig saws of the previous decades.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

My Bosch 1584VS, I think they called it the click but not sure if it was for a later model. You push a tab down in the knob then turn the knob and the blade releases. Put a different blade in, turned the knob till it clicks then push the tab back up. It has 4 orbiting ranges and 500 to 3100 1" spm. With a metal blade in it I rough cut formica.

I'm never bothered by vibration when it's running, I don't know if I'm desensitized or what. I found out about barrel jigsaws in the early 80s, a finish carpenter I worked around for a few years had a barrel style paddle trigger jigsaw from a German Co. called AEG. 

What an aggressive saw that was, I wasn't prepared for it, it got away from me and I wrecked the piece I was cutting. 1st time with an orbital saw. I was so impressed that I bought the Bosch when the Skill died.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> My first B&D was rubbish. It would not cut perpendicular or accuratly. My Bosch 1581.7 has never let me down.


Guess I got lucky ? I get perpendicular cuts, and can follow a circle free hand with it very easily as well as straight lines. Its just one of those black plastic body units. I do make sure to square the blade to the ski, and use the right blade for the work I'm cutting though.
There are a lot of variables I guess. 
Just glad I got a good one for the money LOL !


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I think the B&D was the first power tool that I bought in the 1970's. I bought it to cut out the circled for speaker cabinets that I was building from chipboard. Bosch and Elu tools for the next 25 years or so. I have just bought a DeWalt 625 router and plenty of German made power tools from Aldi which have been cheap but good/great. I also have an expensive Chinese Axminster cordless drill, which is good, but the feel and balance is not as good as the Bosch. But with 3 batteries and still cheaper than a replacement Bosch battery, what do you do?


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

If you're willing to go as high as 150ish, you probably won't do better than the Bosch 1590EVSK or the 1591 which is the same basic saw but a barrel grip - which I would have preferred if I hadn't found a lightly-used 1590 for 90 bucks. The only step up is the Festool which is in the 300 dollar range and probably not twice the tool.

Milwaukee's latest seems equally well-loved, is in about the same price range, but comparisons tend to go to the Bosch.

If you don't like the price point, Bosch's JS5 which is lighter, slightly lower-powered and doesn't have the little mandibles that clamp around the blade to keep it square on scroll cuts seems like a great deal. Saws that cost 10-20 bucks less than the JS5 probably aren't half the tool. I wouldn't recommend paying less than the best you can get a JS5 for and saws in the JS5's price range probably aren't competitive by a longshot.

All the higher quality jigsaws nowadays are typically completely toolless for things like changing the blades and setting the bevel. Cheaper saws typically don't even have the bevelling option.

As far as I'm concerned the first three hand-power tools anybody should own are a good router, a good drill and a modern jigsaw. Don't bother with junk and the junk won't bother you. The newer jigsaws cut cleanly and quickly enough to take the place of a circ saw while providing the ability to do scroll cuts unless you're a pro who needs to do a lot of fast-cutting.

There are also some cordless lith-ion jigsaws available now that look intriguing but they're really expensive and probably not as high-performing as the ones I've mentioned here.

I wouldn't buy any power tool built by B&D after the '70s unless it was likely to only get used for a handful of projects but I do like their workmate benches. I used to buy the cheaper stuff. Then I bought a Milwaukee and haven't bought anything from the budget/one-shot brands since (Skil, B&D, Ryobi, etc...). I find working with really nice tools inspires you to come up with new reasons to use them.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Sell the ex, or do whatevery you have to*

Pherdnut said it: "I can't afford cheap."


----------



## zzdodge (Aug 10, 2009)

Like others, I bought a 1" stroke Craftsman saw in 1974. Still have it, and it still works great. I'll hold on to it, because I have a couple hundred "universal" shank blades.

About the time I stopped making toys and furniture for my kids, I bought a Bosch 1584 barrel saw. The barrel was easier to use, and had a little less vibration than the old Craftsman. I'm a lefty, and the switch is on the "wrong" side. After a lifetime of discrimination, I'm getting used to it. The T shank blades for the 1584 are a little more expensive. I've bought some cheaper blades off ebay and other places, and generally I am disappointed. The Bosch blades are very good, and I've stocked up on those.

Last year I bought the Bosch 1591 (barrel grip). I'm glad I did. It's really better than the 1584, with less vibration, better grips. The only problem is that the switch is in the "wrong" place. 

I will probably have to buy one more at some point, because when I kick the bucket, each kid will want a jigsaw, and I have four kids. Then again, perhaps someone will want the bandsaw.

If I had to get one today, I would get the new Bosch 1591. It's a nice jigsaw. I have about 6 or 7 hours on the motor, and it's holding up fine. There is a just collector attachment, which I picked up, and one might consider that.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> I think the B&D was the first power tool that I bought in the 1970's. I bought it to cut out the circled for speaker cabinets that I was building from chipboard. Bosch and Elu tools for the next 25 years or so. I have just bought a DeWalt 625 router and plenty of German made power tools from Aldi which have been cheap but good/great. I also have an expensive Chinese Axminster cordless drill, which is good, but the feel and balance is not as good as the Bosch. But with 3 batteries and still cheaper than a replacement Bosch battery, what do you do?


Hi Mike

Interested in your Aldi comment. We've no Aldi here but I've a Lidl over the road from the office. I've only had one tool failure when a sander went pop in a puff of smoke, the first time I switched it on and they gave me my money back as, inevitably, they hadn't any more.
It was their orbital jigsaw that prompted this thread. I'm not sure it's German made but it could well be German designed. The blades for it were definitely Swiss.
It's got all the features - tool-less blade changes, variable everything and is comfortable to use. It even came with a fence. ISTR it was only about UKP35 and there seems to be nothing wrong with it.
Their belt sander has been OK too. I mostly use it with the included bench mounts.
They had Li-Ion Drills a couple of months ago with two batteries for about UKP50, which is half what anyone else sells them for, although I didn't bother, as my Bauhaus 18v NiCad, which I've had for 7 or 8 years and which also came with two batteries, is still going strong. Then again it's not my only drill, as for heavier work I've a big mains Bosch and for light stuff a Bosch 7.2v both of which must be nearly 20yrs old. My old Wolf was stolen in the UK and I'd had that since I was 14.
On the subject of drills, I've a tiny Desoutter mains pistol drill that doesn't get much use, but is over 60yrs old. The things were made small for drilling 1/8" holes for pop rivets inside WW2 aircraft wings, where they were often pushed for access.

What have you had out of Aldi?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

As a family, Dad, myself and daughter, we each have one of Aldi's drill, torch, jigsaw and cordless sander package with 3 18v batteries and charger, they are excellent. The cordless jigsaw although looking poor, cuts really well in 10mm and less material. The torch is great also. The drill is excellent. I have an Aldi biscuit joiner which is nearly as good as my Elu. The Aldi 3"sander is basic but fine, I still use my Elu 157 with its frame and inversion stand and may use the Aldi one as a bench mounted sander. I am waiting for their 4" linisher to reapear.


----------



## plumjoinery (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi 
The new generation Jigsaws are a lot better. The pendulum action is a huge improvement and also the new way of attaching the blade. No more screwdriver. Bosch just click in, Makita has a fancy lever to attach and detach the blade and new models are also fitted a light to see where you cut, very nice. But the best is to my mind, the Festool, which has a three way support on the blade that helps you to cut straight. I think it is Black and Decker that has one that while you cutting you can actually turn the blade with the knob on top and that helps to get into tight corners.
Good luck
Johan


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The green B&D drill and jig saw were the first two power tools I ever bought when I bought my first house. They both still work fine and trust me they have both been through hell and back in both wood and metal. 
The B&D scroller saw I picked up at a garage sale for $1.00 about 10 years ago. It had a broken blade stuck in it and the owner couldn't fix it.:haha: It works very well too. 
I haven't had a need to replace any of these tools yet. But who knows the deeper I get into this that may change. I probably wouldn't use either of these saws for ultra precise cuts.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> As a family, Dad, myself and daughter, we each have one of Aldi's drill, torch, jigsaw and cordless sander package with 3 18v batteries and charger, they are excellent. The cordless jigsaw although looking poor, cuts really well in 10mm and less material. The torch is great also. The drill is excellent. I have an Aldi biscuit joiner which is nearly as good as my Elu. The Aldi 3"sander is basic but fine, I still use my Elu 157 with its frame and inversion stand and may use the Aldi one as a bench mounted sander. I am waiting for their 4" linisher to reapear.


Lidl here have the linisher again at the moment. I'm hoping the pillar drills are in this morning and I'll see what those are like. I miss my Elu 157. It was one of the things that went when my UK workshop was burgled. It had had good use when I did parquet flooring in the Kensington flat 30 years ago.


----------

